# Electric Underwear



## FergusC (Apr 16, 2013)

While the aims of this are laudable, I cannot help but visualise:
1) The Wallace & Gromit version
2The effects of modification by an overprotective father


----------



## AlisonM (Apr 16, 2013)

*Here's the news article*. Shocking!


----------



## Caroline (Apr 16, 2013)

I'm all for anything that keeps anyone safe. Sadly it is the minority of people doing these things that makes everyone feel safe. We should all (men and women) be free to go to places of interst day or night without the fear of attack.


----------



## Lauras87 (Apr 16, 2013)

Why just the bra? Why not knickers?

Rape is one thing I feel very strongly about


----------



## Caroline (Apr 17, 2013)

Lauras87 said:


> Why just the bra? Why not knickers?
> 
> Rape is one thing I feel very strongly about



I wondered that too, but it is a start.

Maybe not for here as it is very emotive and feelings can and do run high, but many people are very anti rape and anti harming children.


----------

